# you and I have a son



## Inquisitive_Inquisitor

I consider it quite important to say right from the start that I am not about to startle, or shock, or force anyone out of their blissful indulgence in the "no-strings-attached" contract ... It is a translation issue, and I find it necessary to dig out the original "sounding" of the words "Congratilations, (name) you and I have a son." 
So, what I have squeezed out from my bleak knowledge of 5 words (altogether) in Hebrew, (don't worry I am not translating to or from Hebrew, it is just a phrase  ) and with the help of Google Translator (I do not trust that machine enough) is:

מזל טוב, ..., אתה ואני יש לי בנו

So I need to know if this is the correct word order, and if it sounds emphatic enough, showing that this is their son, his, and hers. 
If not, please, excuse my ignorance and suggest some improvement.


----------



## hadronic

You're congratulating someone else about the son you and your partner just had ?
The situation doesn't really make sense to me...


----------



## Inquisitive_Inquisitor

hadronic said:


> You're congratulating someone else about the son you and your partner just had ?
> The situation doesn't really make sense to me...



Not really, I am translating a text in which a woman anounces to the father of her son that the son is already born.
I need to know whether this is the sentence in Hebrew, if it sounds natural this way. Or is it just a patchwork of words?


----------



## hadronic

Oh sorry, I got it now.
My attempt : מזל טוב,..., לך ולי יש בן
Sounds weird, but I don't know how else to convey this... let's wait for a native.


----------



## Inquisitive_Inquisitor

Thank you. That would probably do. Sorry for the confusing details in the first post. The question itself sounds weird to me, so I had to try to explain.


----------



## Drink

How important is it that you say "you and I" rather than "we"? I think the most natural way to say this would be "יש לנו בן" (we have a son) or "נולד לנו בן" (a son was born to us). If you absolutely require the "you and I" to be separate, I recommend just adding "אני ואתה" (I and you). Note that in Hebrew, unlike formal English, it is more common to put "I" before other people.


----------



## arielipi

drink, לי ולך not אני ואתה


----------



## Drink

arielipi said:


> drink, לי ולך not אני ואתה



What I meant was "אני ואתה... יש לנו בן". But if you say that "לי ולך יש בן" sounds good, then that would probably be better.


----------



## arielipi

Oh, in that case it does fit. I thought you meant אני ואתה יש בן


----------



## Dguterman

For a classical, Biblical Hebrew take on this, try Isaiah 9:5 (in some systems, 9:6). Many Hebrew speakers will recognize this reference.
כי ילד יולד לנו, בן נתן לנו
(It might be a bit fraught, as it describes the birth of the Messiah.)

יש לנו בן would be the most natural, but would connote a boy...

But that's what they've got, it seems!


----------

